# Amelia's Photo Thread



## Christemo

I figured starting a whole thread to Amelia 

I was Skyping with her and her Daddy tonight, and I got some pretty cute screen shots.


----------



## Christemo

Few more... she got tired of Skype so she mooned me.


----------



## LarryT

She's stunning!  You all look so happy together, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hanhan27

Hahah I love the bum shot! She is so adorable!


----------



## PJM

Such a cutie!! I really like picture #3, where she's looking at the camera. "Hi Mom!"


----------



## Christemo

She kept on reacting to my voice and it was just the cutest darn thing ever. <3


----------



## shetland

All of the pictures are just stunning! I especially love pictures # 1 and # 3. Such a precious baby you have!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

How adorable, it looked like a fun conversation


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

:lol: I love the picture of her mooning you, it mad me laugh!


----------



## Christemo

I am so lucky to have such a gosh darn cute hedgie.
Here's a video of her taking snacks of a new kitten food. I think she likes it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgh9ndGt ... ideo_title

And some more pictures from her falling asleep in my hand.


----------



## Rainy

Oh, sleepy hedgies are the best! That's adorable! You're so lucky to have a boyfriend that gets as excited as you over hedgies.  So happy for you all!


----------



## PJM

I finally got to watch the video. Cutie-pie!! She's such a little sweetie.


----------



## Christemo

Proof that a hedgehog can poop like the wind.










One night.


----------



## Christemo

We just had a power outage here, so I spent a few hours cuddling with the baby... she finally splatted for me!










She was redonkulously comfortable!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

How cute!! Those feet. Unff<3


----------



## Christemo

She finally ate her first non-kibble treat!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jjQg7M ... ideo_title


----------



## Rainy

OH MAN!!  Her little eyes just LIT UP! That's adorable.


----------



## shetland

She is so precious!


----------



## PJM

Love the video. She's like, "lick, lick, delicate dainty bites...oh forget it, I'm gonna chow down!" :lol:


----------



## Christemo

Amelia had poo everywhere today, so it was bath time.

[attachment=2:31ebijcy]IMGP6715.JPG[/attachment:31ebijcy]

[attachment=1:31ebijcy]IMGP6716.JPG[/attachment:31ebijcy]

[attachment=0:31ebijcy]IMGP6718.JPG[/attachment:31ebijcy]


----------



## Christemo

[attachment=2:2i2veb9v]IMGP6729.JPG[/attachment:2i2veb9v]

[attachment=1:2i2veb9v]IMGP6730.JPG[/attachment:2i2veb9v]

[attachment=0:2i2veb9v]IMGP6738.JPG[/attachment:2i2veb9v]


----------



## Christemo

[attachment=0:1f8uobzc]IMGP6770.JPG[/attachment:1f8uobzc]


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Awuhhh<3 the last picture. Claira is protective over her towel :roll: . Amelia is beautiful, I love her mask.


----------



## Rainy

Awe. I love the picture of her Hoovering the watermelon! So cute!


----------



## Christemo

She ate two huge pieces and wanted more. 
She is just a little pig!


----------



## PJM

I love those last 2 bath pictures. And the watermelon. Adorable!! What a cute face - even with a big chunk of melon in it! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

What a stinker! The picture of her trying to climb your hand to get out reminds me so much of my Mildred (who literally hangs on to me for dear life with her front paws if my arm is anywhere in her sight!) that I think they might be long lost sisters :lol: 

Amelia is so pretty.


----------



## Christemo

Why thank you 
She turns into a spider monkey during bath time. I don't understand... she obviously likes being covered in her own poo.

Here's a picture I snapped while I was writing a paper.


----------



## kindacrazy

Aww. So cute and adorable. I'm hope my baby likes pictures when I get her. I'm going to need to do some major showing off. Especially if she still has that grumpy face that I thought was irresistible. The bottom pictures on the first page remind me of my puppy when he's completely worn out. The forums are like a cuteness overload. I need to go to bed but the pictures tell me to look at _just a few more_... I think most people on this site know what that means.


----------



## Christemo

She says "thank you"


----------



## Christemo

Her hamming it up tonight...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

She is too adorable T-T
That face is like "Hmmmm wouldn't you like to know?"


----------



## Christemo

I kept trying to get her to face the camera and she went "NO. NO. NO. ok."


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I could totally grab them cute little toes before she knew what hit her  Too adorable!


----------



## PJM

I love her little sweet face! Such a little cutie.


----------



## shetland

This latest picture just has to make you smile!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christemo

I made a little dig box with an old mini igloo to keep it more contained.
I don't think Amelia understands that she can't fit.


----------



## hanhan27

Hahahaa that is SUCH a great picture!! Perfect way to end my night. She is so funny


----------



## Christemo

She was being a turd to me during bath time today... including pooping everywhere. 


























(My favorite!)









She no longer wanted any parts of me.


----------



## Christemo

More bombardments of Amelia!









Treat time!









Going in..









Closer...









Closer...









om nom nom.


----------



## shetland

I especially like the picture where she nose dives into the blanket to escape The Mommy! She is absolutely precious and I love every picture of this little one!!!!


----------



## Christemo

She just wanted no more of me, so shes like "under the blanket time"!


----------



## ThePliny

I love the 'contemplating the kibble' series. It looks like she is trying to use telekinetic powers to make the kibble come closer to her! :lol:


----------



## Christemo

After a bath, mani & pedi.









I'm just going to plop myself here.


----------



## Christemo

After a bath, mani & pedi.









I'm just going to plop myself here.


----------



## PJM

Great picture. I love the color. What a little cutie-pie.


----------



## Christemo

She decided to splat on me last night when I was watching the Food Network... she's just too gosh darn cute.


----------



## raerysdyk

Hehe, what a little peach! She looks so comfy! I love snuggly hedgies.  I love her coloring, she's adorable!


----------



## michellemorgan

omg! most adorable hedgie i've seen, i love her big eyes! i wish my Gus was as friendly as your little one, although Gus is a yearold and i've only had him two weeks.


----------



## Christemo

Thank you! 

I was falling asleep there with her, and kept saying "No no, I can't move her, she's too darn cute right now... no... don't move... ZzzzZzzz.... OH WAIT... aww... she's so cute... *fall asleep*"


----------



## Christemo

If you like Big Bang Theory, you'll like this.


----------



## PJM

:lol: :lol: Awwwwwe! Adorable! love the song - & the fact that hubby joined in! Really fun.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

The new pictures are so adorable, bet she was taking notes from the show on what she's gonna want for dinner :lol:


----------



## Christemo

She whispered into my ear "watermelon martini, hold the martini". That hedgie sure loves her wawamelon.
Here's her exploring her new liner... she got jealous that she doesn't have a liner but I'm making them for other people.









Pried out of sleeping with a kibble. Always works.


----------



## Christemo

Also, we have the first hedgie Eagles fan. She's ready to play next season.









o... hi









i'll just stay here.


----------



## PJM

I love the 'o hi" picture. She's adorable!!


----------



## Christemo

Few more!










nom.


----------



## hanhan27

Ahaha, I love her gnashing food face! :lol: 

She has such big, dark eyes.


----------



## Melanie

She is SOOOO beautiful!!! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## shetland

She is stunning! Dark eyes, dark mask, dark nose. And big white visor quills!


----------



## Christemo

She's my little turd muffin!
I relayed your compliments to her... she said, *squeak*.


----------



## EinsteinsMama

Amelia is sooooo gorgeous along with the rest of the family!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Hehehe she's so cute!


----------



## Christemo

One more, from our cuddle session tonight.


----------



## Melanie

She is so beautiful!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27

That is genuinely one of the cutest pictures of a hedgehog I've ever seen in my entire life.
Including hoglet pictures.  

She is one pretty lady!


----------



## Christemo

Amelia is going to file a restraining order on me. I creeped on her sleeping.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

So cute! I wonder if she thinks you can't see her?


----------



## Christemo

She knows darn well I can see her... she accepts my creepiness.


----------



## shetland

Such a little doll!


----------



## nualasmom

Love all the photos! She's so cute


----------



## Christemo

CAUTION
CAUTION
CAUTION
FULL COMFY HEDGIE SPLAT SIDEWAYS IN HER IGLOO AHEAD
CAUTION


----------



## Christemo

Don't worry, I feel the same when i get woken up.


----------



## PJM

Adorable!!


----------



## Christemo

We're alive! 
Move was nuts, but Amelia seems to be okay with it. (She gets the bedroom right now until we're done buying furniture... then she may get the dining room!)
Here's some pictures from her first bath here. She was having NONE of it.









halp.








halp.








mebbey if i disguise myself as a brillo pad she'll leave me awone...


----------



## sarahbear

Awwwwww too cute!!! :lol: 
And btw i love that little bed inside of her igloo events did you find one so small?


----------



## Christemo

I found it at Petsmart I think.


----------



## ThePliny

Sorry Amelia, you are way too cute to ever be confused for a regular ol brillo pad! :lol:


----------



## shetland

Precious little girl!


----------



## Christemo

It was way too nice outside to stay inside, even though I feel like I'm going to die (yay, coughing!).
It was her first time outside. 









Hmm... what's this about?









Okay, missy. I'm going to go back to bed, and you're going to carry me back inside.


----------



## Rainy

Oh, that's so cute. When I take Harvey outside, he hides his face and doesn't move. "The light! Oh, the light! It burns! It's melting me! Oh.....the light! *gasp* (end dramatics). :roll:


----------



## Christemo

That's what she was doing... she gave up and went to bed. :lol:


----------



## Christemo

So, I decided to get creative and make Amelia a tutu.
I think we all know how much 'Amoolia' failed around Halloween, so getting her to wear anything was going to be tough.

I almost died. _Almost._

Be prepared.

I'm not responsible for any injuries suffered from the excessive cuteness.

You heard me.










"Why..... why."


----------



## Chadwick23

LOL OMG so adorable!


----------



## Christemo

Thanks 

There could be a whole underground network of hedgehog ballerinas that could benefit from these... :lol:


----------



## shetland

Oh my! I think I am in hedgie heaven! Her face!!!!!!!!!!! "What I don't do for my Mommy!"


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I saw and commented on Facebook... but once again.... OMG ALSEKJFOAIWEHKLFJASDLKFA;OIEF;AJ *faint*


----------



## Rainy

"Please mom! Please! You're ruining my street cred! Mom.....don't post those! Don't you dare post those! I am so going to poop on you later. :x " :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christemo

I was fully expecting her to climb out of her cage and suffocate me while I slept... :lol: 

I'm making more for Tranquills if you'd like one for your own!


----------



## hanhan27

BAHAHAHA! That is so great! Amelia can go from football player to ballerina in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## KatelynAlysa

That is amazing, the look on her face is just precious! 
Thank you for making my day!


----------



## Christemo

Here's the official Etsy pictures for the first listed tutu!


----------



## PJM

I....LOVE....YOU! :lol: The world really, really needs hedgehog ballerinas.


----------



## alyssinreality

Omg the one with her little bum sticking out the back is just precious! Why do I have to have a boy hedgie?! haha. You should make some manly thing for them to wear...I just don't have any clue what.


----------



## Christemo

I was considering top hats but I don't know how to keep them on their little heads!


----------



## EinsteinsMama

Awww! I've missed Amelia!


----------



## mary ellen

*Amelia is adorable. How lucky you are to have gotten such a social one. I love her coloring. What kitten/cat food are you feeding her? She seems to like it. Is this the food they were feeding her when you got her?*


----------



## mary ellen

*I also wanted to know, where did you get Amelia, and did you have other hedgehogs, besides her, to choose from?*


----------



## Christemo

I actually picked her up from a pet store when she was WAY too young to be sold. Luckily, the pet store had JUST opened when we went and got her, because I doubt she ate anything when she was there. We feed her a mix of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and Wellness Kitten.


----------



## ThePliny

The Tutu is just awesome! Soon there will be a hedgie production of Swan lake (hedgehog lake?); the Mealiecracker?


----------



## alyssinreality

Christemo said:


> I actually picked her up from a pet store when she was WAY too young to be sold. Luckily, the pet store had JUST opened when we went and got her, because I doubt she ate anything when she was there. We feed her a mix of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and Wellness Kitten.


I didn't realize you got her from a pet store too! I always feel kind of ashamed when I tell people on here that I got Diggy from a petstore. Like I was too lazy to make sure I drove to a breeder and got a good one or something. But the store I got him from had just opened recently too and this was the first time with hedgies and they were being really careful so I went for it. I wouldn't do it again though.


----------



## EtherealRose

Christemo said:


> We just had a power outage here, so I spent a few hours cuddling with the baby... she finally splatted for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was redonkulously comfortable!


This is too cute!!!!
What does "splatted" mean? Is that how she is laying?

And the purple and pink tutu's are TOO CUTE!!!!!!! WOW!!! ^_^


----------



## Christemo

alyssinreality said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually picked her up from a pet store when she was WAY too young to be sold. Luckily, the pet store had JUST opened when we went and got her, because I doubt she ate anything when she was there. We feed her a mix of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and Wellness Kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you got her from a pet store too! I always feel kind of ashamed when I tell people on here that I got Diggy from a petstore. Like I was too lazy to make sure I drove to a breeder and got a good one or something. But the store I got him from had just opened recently too and this was the first time with hedgies and they were being really careful so I went for it. I wouldn't do it again though.
Click to expand...

The one closest to me had all of the spots taken, and I think the next closest good breeder was Larry in NC! 
The store no longer carries hedgehogs, so I'm wondering if something happened to them... but so many people ask what breeder I got her from because of her coloring. I mean, the only not normal thing about her is that she doesn't annoint, and is terrified of mealworms.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

OMGADFAEARASDFAF!!! I love love love that one of Amelia in her tutu looking right at the camera! She is just so darn adorable!! Having a cutesy cute heart attack!


----------



## shetland

I never want to hear that again from you! Your hedgie is so gorgeous and you take such wonderful care of Diggy. You are lucky to have him and he is so lucky to have a loving home with you! The splat is adorable! Amelia, it is done- you are a STAR-tutu and all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christemo

Little Miss Amelia has made CuteOverload.com!


----------



## Rainy

I saw.....although I believe she could get better legal representation.  (just kidding, she's adorable)


----------



## hanhan27

Aww, I'm so proud of little miss Amelia! She is too cute for her own good.


----------



## vasogoma

OMG! The tutú ones are amazing  Makes me want to make accessories for Agatha. By the way, that bed you have is the same one but a different color (I think) from the one I got.


----------



## Christemo

I've been dead... but this is why.









"Wat is dat"









*sniff sniff*
otay we friends









*sniff sniff*
best fwends

After that, they decided to chase each other all over the living room. I think this shows how gentle both my animals are... she didn't huff once. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

The second picture of them is just precious!! *Sniff sniff* "How YOU doin'?" :lol:


----------



## Christemo

Amelia has a new cage!









Still working on it!


----------



## Christemo

Obviously, Adrian wanted some of Amelia's watermelon. Luckily, she got what Amelia didn't eat.


----------



## Draenog

They're really cute together 



Christemo said:


> "Wat is dat"


Did you write this by accident or...? Because this is exactly how you say "what's that" in my language. :lol:


----------



## Christemo

That's Amelia's writing... you'll have to ask her.


----------



## Christemo

It's been a while, but now Amelia is in a new house (along with all of us... finally!) and no more concerns about flooding!








TEEFS









nokishes nokishes nokishes aww... rats.


----------



## Christemo

.. and one more.


----------



## hanhan27

Oh my... the picture of Amelia getting kisses is just precious! If my dog tried to kiss Milly, he would get stabbed repeatedly. :lol:


----------



## Christemo

More Amelia in a light box you say?! I shall bring it!


----------



## SouthernSweet

I adore the kiss photo!!


----------



## AlexONeil

Awe! Your babies are so cute! My dog would try to eat my boys, and my boys would giving him the poking of a lifetime. :roll: It's so precious that they get along.


----------



## shetland

Front end or back end, Amelia is always gorgeous!


----------



## Christemo

You can literally do anything to Amelia and she wouldn't care. Her and Adrian are best friends though  They love chasing each other around... it's kind of adorable.


----------



## Christemo

My other hog would have NO parts of this.


----------



## bugster

I saw the video of her eating kibble, I noticed her quills went up when she was eating. I think she's protecting the kibble.


----------

